# What Do You Want to See More of in the ERG Market?



## Bearitone (Mar 9, 2019)

What do you think the ERG market is missing? Or what does it need more of? Not enough baritone 6 options? Not enough headless options? Not enough pickup configurations?
Sick of all black paint jobs on affordable models? What sort of guitar do you wish was out there but, isn’t? 

And i don’t just mean listing specs of your ideal custom guitar lol. I mean what would you want to see companies bring more of to the table in general? Or what gap is there that you think should/could be filled?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2019)

More trems on 8+ strings.

More (any) 8s from from established, reputable, boutique shops and the legacy brands. I'd love a Suhr, EBMM, or Fender 8.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 9, 2019)

more headless and multiscale, also more exotic shapes like stars/warriors/xiphos, etc.


----------



## lurè (Mar 9, 2019)

more headless and multiscale around the price tag of a prestige ibanez


----------



## lurè (Mar 9, 2019)

But I'll retire everything I said if an 8 string xiphos comes out tomorrow


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 9, 2019)

More baritone 6s. I have big, clumsy hands better for stretching across frets than over a wide FB. Also, it kind of blows when you have all pickups for 6s, then a smaller selection for 7s, and then an even smaller selection for 8s and so on.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 9, 2019)

A fuller range of 8's: entry, low-mid, hi-mid, pro. 
A finish that's not gloss black. 
Better quality instruments at the lower price levels (though that's an issue for all guitars, not just ERG's)
Would love to see FF 8's that don't have 25.5 as the high side scale, but I'm probably a minority there


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 9, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> More baritone 6s. I have big, clumsy hands better for stretching across frets than over a wide FB. Also, it kind of blows when you have all pickups for 6s, then a smaller selection for 7s, and then an even smaller selection for 8s and so on.



I completely agree. I’m a baritone 6 guy myself. I wish there more 28” and above options. Evertuned baritones would be great to see too.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 9, 2019)

The baritone 7 range is severely neglected imo. Baritone 6s are ok, at least they were a thing way back in the day so we have a selection of Bass VIs and a few modern takes on them. Plus some other true baritone 6s around the 28" area.
7 strings though, it's hard to find anything as long as either of those. At least there is Ormsby.
Agreed on ERGs with treble sides longer than 25.5. I know it makes the bend distance slightly more but I'm surprised there is so much opposition from lead players unhappy to use 009s on 27 vs 010s on 25.5 for example.
I'd like to see more single coil focused ERGs and vintage designs - again why I love Bass VIs so much.
Also more extreme shapes!


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Mar 9, 2019)

I’d love to see more composite guitars...carbon fibre, Kevlar etc
A bit like that thing Lucas Mann has? 

Just like the idea of some innovative things like that


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Mar 9, 2019)

More S-S-H and/or H-S-H configurations on ERGs.

More single coils for ERGs.


----------



## Joan Maal (Mar 9, 2019)

This Strato ...


----------



## SurelyTheEnd (Mar 9, 2019)

I would buy a TAM10-a-like in a heartbeat if it had a flametop with a burst finish.


----------



## BananaDemocracy (Mar 9, 2019)

Great question...IMHO the ERG market is flooded....No one REALLY knew what they wanted out of the instrument coming out of the gate so luthiers were scrambling to be the innovator that hits the nail on the head. The thing is, and chime in to correct me if I’m wrong, its really a poor approach to the development of this “new” instrument.

What’s happening is they are using sales and marketing to gauge what to sell(and this forum lol), rather than sitting down with professional or professional level artists to have a real focus group discussion on where to take this. IIRC it started like “wow there’s an 8 string ibanez?!!!” For 2 years or so. Then when it was common knowledge that an 8 string surely existed, suddenly there was entry level models, mid range and high priced 8,9 and 10 strings, fanned frets, this and that ba ba ba ba! Whew! Looking back it was extremely quick, that huge jump from 7 to 10... I mean 7 strings was considered strange until the late 2000s even, so its really something...

What would I like in an ERG? Honestly, something like that Dino model in the for sale forum. I think its a great idea to have the drone, but I play open stringed a lot so maybe thats just me...

IDK man, there were SO many ideas and models and configurations that its hard to say now at all what I would want to put in ONE instrument.....I guess thats why us guitarists have such ridiculous GAS!!! Lol


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 9, 2019)

Obvious coming from me but: more headless, more extreme and ergonomic shapes (less focus on boring superstrats).
Simple, low cost 9s and 10s from major manufacturers, it's difficult for me to get an Agile here in the UK.
Longer scales, less fear of making the high E unusable, less focus on standard tuning.
Bass scales combined with headless so guitar strings can be used for the higher strings.
More trem-equipped 8s.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 9, 2019)

Joan Maal said:


> This Strato ...
> View attachment 67635


Lmao! That headstock is gigantic!


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 9, 2019)

More rejection of the Les Paul/Strat dogma. Not wholesale of course but where's our Steve Klein or Ned Steinberger. And I'm not dismissing Ola Strandberg, just don't like the neck shape and think the body needs a tweak to encourage better wrist angle.


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 9, 2019)

Shorter multiscales for 6s (not really ERG) and more extreme fans for 8s. I'd love to try 26.5-29" on an 8.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 9, 2019)

BananaDemocracy said:


> Great question...IMHO the ERG market is flooded....No one REALLY knew what they wanted out of the instrument coming out of the gate so luthiers were scrambling to be the innovator that hits the nail on the head. The thing is, and chime in to correct me if I’m wrong, its really a poor approach to the development of this “new” instrument.
> 
> What’s happening is they are using sales and marketing to gauge what to sell(and this forum lol), rather than sitting down with professional or professional level artists to have a real focus group discussion on where to take this. IIRC it started like “wow there’s an 8 string ibanez?!!!” For 2 years or so. Then when it was common knowledge that an 8 string surely existed, suddenly there was entry level models, mid range and high priced 8,9 and 10 strings, fanned frets, this and that ba ba ba ba! Whew! Looking back it was extremely quick, that huge jump from 7 to 10... I mean 7 strings was considered strange until the late 2000s even, so its really something...
> 
> ...



What Dino model?


----------



## mlp187 (Mar 9, 2019)

I really like the bridge pickup being closer to the saddles. It might be a false perception but I like the "boinginess" it gives to the sound. Again, this is an empirical discovery on my end and could be nothing. 

Outside of that, I would like to see a blue metallic flake, gloss m80m variant with an ebony fretboard and hipshot bridge.


----------



## Un1corn (Mar 9, 2019)

multiscale 6 string guitars would be sexy if there is more affordable ones


----------



## 0rimus (Mar 9, 2019)

A 7 string Fender Jaguar
Still with the weird Jag/Jazzmaster trem
Still 24" scale
Still big 60's in line headstock
Single Jag coils or humbucker(s)
Huge hunk of Alder body
Skunk stripe neck
Mint green or 3 tone burst ✔


----------



## Miek (Mar 9, 2019)

more reasonable (imo) scales and string xhoices. overall, the erg market meets my personal needs


----------



## BananaDemocracy (Mar 10, 2019)

https://sevenstring.org/threads/p-kamecki-custom-11-string-made-for-dino-cazares.334827/


----------



## BananaDemocracy (Mar 10, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> What Dino model?


I linked it. Tell us what you think...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 10, 2019)

I'd like to see less of an aesthetic divide between ERGs and their 6 string counterparts.

There are a lot of really cool 6 string guitars that I wish they'd release as 7 strings, but it seems like a lot of the time companies change the instrument's image when it gains a few strings.

I am a little tired of the all black + jet black ebony fingerboard thing. I'd like to more maple fingerboards. (I think that's slowly becoming more of a thing now)

I'd also like to see more pickup configurations like the HSH on the Universe/TAM/Singularity or the HSS on the Sun Valley Super Shredder.

I'd like to see less of the absurdly large Kiesel multilaminate bevel thing too... 

EDIT: I'm probably in the minority here, but a Universe Silver Dot reissue with a Lo Pro would be DOOOOOOOOOOPE


----------



## Aliascent (Mar 10, 2019)

More shapes and more 30" scale baritones. Gimme some explorer with 30" and a maple board.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 10, 2019)

BananaDemocracy said:


> https://sevenstring.org/threads/p-kamecki-custom-11-string-made-for-dino-cazares.334827/



Niiicce. I always wondered what a string setup like that would sound like on high gain. So you know of any recordings it was used on?


----------



## cardinal (Mar 10, 2019)

Oooo 8-string 27” scale, Floyd Rose with 22 frets and a shape that can look right with good ol’ rock instead of a spaceship.

That is what we need. I’d even accept 24 frets.


----------



## Aliascent (Mar 10, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Oooo 8-string 27” scale, Floyd Rose with 22 frets and a shape that can look right with good ol’ rock instead of a spaceship.
> 
> That is what we need. I’d even accept 24 frets.



If you don't mind one extra inch and 2 more frets,you could make it happen with a Michael Kelly 508, one of those 8 string floyds + a router.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Mar 11, 2019)

For 8s - more shapes. Give me a Xiphos please Ibanez! I'd really just want a UV8. Lo-Pro preferred. HSH.

For 9s - More. With HSH. And maybe a small fan. I'm not crazy about scales, but a 27-28 on my RG9 would make the bends on the 1st string a little bit better


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 11, 2019)

More Headless instruments, more alternative material instruments.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 11, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> More Headless instruments, more alternative material instruments.



What materials would interest you and why?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 11, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> What materials would interest you and why?


More stuff like what Aristides is doing, if anyone remembers Switch guitars from like a decade ago, carbon fiber, etc. Basically anything that's not as susceptible to climate/humidity changes. I live in Wisconsin and we have literally 150 degree changes in temperature throughout the year, as well as wildly varying humidity from season to season. Unless I keep my guitars in my house all the time (which I don't, I play shows) I have to deal with setups about twice a year just from environmental changes. Truss rod adjustments, fret sprout, dried-out fingerboards... My bassist has a Cort made from Ebonite with an ebonite board and all it every needs is minor truss adjustments when strings get changed. And headless because ERGs have too many tuners and I hate neck dive.


----------



## lewis (Mar 11, 2019)

Multiscales and headless options

Thread/

Hahah


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 11, 2019)

lewis said:


> Multiscales and headless options
> 
> Thread/
> 
> Hahah



Yup! Peace out guys I’m off to start a multiscale headless company! Lol.

Seriously though i would like to see more of these options too.

Problem is there are so many configurations of scale lengths, # of strings, and position-of-parallel-fret that i feel like it would be really hard to fill all the gaps in the market even if we’re just talking multiscale. 

On every multiscale thread I read there’s 10 people all with a different preference. Or is that just my perception?

I feel like a semi custom shop is the only way to go to please everyone but then, you cant offer the customer entry level pricing anymore.


----------



## lewis (Mar 11, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Yup! Peace out guys I’m off to start a multiscale headless company! Lol.
> 
> Seriously though i would like to see more of these options too.
> 
> ...




Tbh the compromise would just be companies selling different scale multi scale necks and body blanks.

all they have to do is cnc a variety of bodys and a variety of neck/scales (that all fit the same heel) and sell them seperately.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 11, 2019)

lewis said:


> Tbh the compromise would just be companies selling different scale multi scale necks and body blanks.
> 
> all they have to do is cnc a variety of bodys and a variety of neck/scales (that all fit the same heel) and sell them seperately.



Like a modern/prog version of Warmoth. That would be cool af


----------



## lewis (Mar 11, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Like a modern/prog version of Warmoth. That would be cool af


Yeah exactly.

I mean it might ruin custom builder businesses?

I always prefer to build my own guitars but dont have the ability to physically carve bodies etc so the next best thing is buy blank bodies/necks, and then get all the hardware myself and refinish/assemble it all myself.

Its more rewarding.

Im surprised guitar companies havent all just arrived at this point.
I would be buying shit loads of bodies/necks if they did.

Like stockpiling for sure.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 11, 2019)

lewis said:


> Yeah exactly.
> 
> I mean it might ruin custom builder businesses?
> 
> ...



I feel like this would definitely eliminate some of the custom builder business. Who wouldn’t choose to buy in-stock bodies and necks over gambling on a luthier?

I hope this becomes a thing in the future


----------



## lewis (Mar 11, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I feel like this would definitely eliminate some of the custom builder business. Who wouldn’t choose to buy in-stock bodies and necks over gambling on a luthier?
> 
> I hope this becomes a thing in the future


me too tbh.

Shady Luthiers are a nightmare and this really would eliminate that.

like you, heres hoping it happens.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 11, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> More stuff like what Aristides is doing, if anyone remembers Switch guitars from like a decade ago, carbon fiber, etc. Basically anything that's not as susceptible to climate/humidity changes. I live in Wisconsin and we have literally 150 degree changes in temperature throughout the year, as well as wildly varying humidity from season to season. Unless I keep my guitars in my house all the time (which I don't, I play shows) I have to deal with setups about twice a year just from environmental changes. Truss rod adjustments, fret sprout, dried-out fingerboards... My bassist has a Cort made from Ebonite with an ebonite board and all it every needs is minor truss adjustments when strings get changed. And headless because ERGs have too many tuners and I hate neck dive.



Is ebonite basically the same as richilite or rocklite?


----------



## trem licking (Mar 11, 2019)

absolutely more trems on 8s. especially floyds. just fucking do it already


----------



## BenjaminW (Mar 11, 2019)

I think anything that’s a different body design than a Strat. It’s a little boring to see super-Strats all over the place when I look up ERGs or something.


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 11, 2019)

I'd love to see an ERG Warmoth type company but they would go out of business as soon as the 20 of us that are interested got our fill.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 11, 2019)

trem licking said:


> absolutely more trems on 8s. especially floyds. just fucking do it already



So, looks like its production available. Nobody is slapping these on prod 8s yet? I figured Schecter would be the biggest customer by now. 

https://floydrose.com/collections/tremolos/products/frt8?variant=29879554898


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 11, 2019)

The906 said:


> So, looks like its production available. Nobody is slapping these on prod 8s yet? I figured Schecter would be the biggest customer by now.
> 
> https://floydrose.com/collections/tremolos/products/frt8?variant=29879554898


schecter is one of the the only companies that used to put floyds on 8 strings. trems are just too niche of a submarket within the 8 string market, or else we would have seen more of them.


----------



## trem licking (Mar 11, 2019)

The906 said:


> So, looks like its production available. Nobody is slapping these on prod 8s yet? I figured Schecter would be the biggest customer by now.
> 
> https://floydrose.com/collections/tremolos/products/frt8?variant=29879554898



Schecter does indeed have a model with the 8 floyd, I actually have one and its a very cool guitar. I'd like someone to make a 27" scale variant, preferably with passive pickups. If no one else does, I'll be just fine with my lonely schecter but it'd be nice to have some variety


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 11, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> schecter is one of the the only companies that used to put floyds on 8 strings. trems are just too niche of a submarket within the 8 string market, or else we would have seen more of them.



Oh man, this seems like it would be right up your alley. Perfectly spec'd for Knight!


----------



## BananaDemocracy (Mar 12, 2019)

There is only ONE guitar that has the 8 string Floyd: Schecter hellraiser C8 Floyd Rose

It seems it is a limited run, 28” neck, neck thru , EMGs..... it’s actually a monster of a guitar. 

Very surprising they didn’t make many, but they probably cost too much and weren’t selling enough (?) to keep them in production, idk, does that make sense ?


----------



## blacai (Mar 12, 2019)

You could buy the caparison apple horn 8... 
https://www.thomann.de/de/caparison_apple_horn_8_ef.htm?sid=7ef9f69d2a9b0863bfdc36198c84a09b


----------



## trem licking (Mar 12, 2019)

Schecter is still making the hellraiser c8 fr... It is currently on sale at their site and you can buy them from a few online stores. People thinking they are discontinued is probably not a help either haha


----------



## trem licking (Mar 12, 2019)

blacai said:


> You could buy the caparison apple horn 8...
> https://www.thomann.de/de/caparison_apple_horn_8_ef.htm?sid=7ef9f69d2a9b0863bfdc36198c84a09b


That thing is awesome, but I'd like to stay under 2 grand if at all possible


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 12, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Is ebonite basically the same as richilite or rocklite?


I'm pretty sure its the same or similar. Ibanez used to make basses out of it, too. It's the same shit bowling balls are made of AFAIK.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 12, 2019)

blacai said:


> You could buy the caparison apple horn 8...
> https://www.thomann.de/de/caparison_apple_horn_8_ef.htm?sid=7ef9f69d2a9b0863bfdc36198c84a09b


Yo!
I didn't know true temperament existed on 8 strings! What tuning is the temperament on this one designed for?

actually I'll look it up lol


----------



## mastapimp (Mar 12, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Yo!
> I didn't know true temperament existed on 8 strings! What tuning is the temperament on this one designed for?
> 
> actually I'll look it up lol


E A E A D G B e


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 12, 2019)

blacai said:


> You could buy the caparison apple horn 8...
> https://www.thomann.de/de/caparison_apple_horn_8_ef.htm?sid=7ef9f69d2a9b0863bfdc36198c84a09b



Wiggly sneks


----------



## ThePIGI King (Mar 12, 2019)

TT is one of those things thats great on paper but falls short in reality. That guitar minus TT would be cool. 

Would buy the Schecter, but i sold my old one because the shape and glossiness are horrible. Also, 27" > 28" for 8s


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 12, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> Also, 27" > 28" for 8s


ehh depends on what you're using the 8 string for. I sold all of my 27" scale 8 strings in favor 28" (or longer) just because I prefer having extra room for my meathooks and because I was playing a lot of stupidly low chuggachugga for a while there.


----------



## never_2many_strings (Mar 12, 2019)

I'd say more shapes outside of the standard superstrat style, and more pickup configuration options on production guitars. Warmoth 8 string bodies/necks would be awesome as well.


----------



## 73647k (Mar 12, 2019)

blacai said:


> You could buy the caparison apple horn 8...
> https://www.thomann.de/de/caparison_apple_horn_8_ef.htm?sid=7ef9f69d2a9b0863bfdc36198c84a09b



Holy shit I didn't know this was a thing


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 12, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> TT is one of those things thats great on paper but falls short in reality. That guitar minus TT would be cool.
> 
> Would buy the Schecter, but i sold my old one because the shape and glossiness are horrible. Also, 27" > 28" for 8s



How does it fall short?


----------



## buriedoutback (Mar 12, 2019)

I'd like more quality basic, bare-bone 8 strings (V's specifically! and Explorers). 
Single pickup, hard tail bridge and locking tuners. Pick whatever color you want, but I want flat black with no inlays 

Knightro Guitars spec'd me out a very simple, stripped-down, black V that looked incredible... I just couldn't afford it. God Damn it was awesome looking.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Mar 12, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> How does it fall short?



Because, at least for me, the difference in sound of a TT instrument vs standard fret isn't noticeable, especially under distortion. Plus, if your other guitar(s) bass arent TT, the intonation between the instruments will be off. The upcharge for it, plus the cost of possibly refreting or working on them would be higher.

However, to the untrained eye, having TT makes you look like a super intelligent muscian of the future. Some people like it, which is fine, I've no issue with it, I just haven't seen a need for it personally.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 12, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> Because, at least for me, the difference in sound of a TT instrument vs standard fret isn't noticeable, especially under distortion. Plus, if your other guitar(s) bass arent TT, the intonation between the instruments will be off. The upcharge for it, plus the cost of possibly refreting or working on them would be higher.
> 
> However, to the untrained eye, having TT makes you look like a super intelligent muscian of the future. Some people like it, which is fine, I've no issue with it, I just haven't seen a need for it personally.



Ah. Never considered the effect of having to play with other peopl too


----------



## 73647k (Mar 13, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> Because, at least for me, the difference in sound of a TT instrument vs standard fret isn't noticeable, especially under distortion. Plus, if your other guitar(s) bass arent TT, the intonation between the instruments will be off. The upcharge for it, plus the cost of possibly refreting or working on them would be higher.
> 
> However, to the untrained eye, having TT makes you look like a super intelligent muscian of the future. Some people like it, which is fine, I've no issue with it, I just haven't seen a need for it personally.



Well put. The fret maintenance alone, over time, would probably be enough to make me reconsider especially given the initial up front cost of the instrument


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 13, 2019)

73647k said:


> Well put. The fret maintenance alone, over time, would probably be enough to make me reconsider especially given the initial up front cost of the instrument



The way I understand it TT frets are harder than nickel and softer than stainless.

Considering nickel frets need a level+crown once every... decade (i think), and stainless can last for basically the life of the guitar, The TT frets likely seldom need maintenance


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2019)

I haven't read the whole thing to see if anyone's said it, but when is Jackson gonna give us a 7 string Kelly (again)? They've done all the other shapes lately. Well just Rhoads and Warrior, but still.


----------



## Aliascent (Mar 13, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> I haven't read the whole thing to see if anyone's said it, but when is Jackson gonna give us a 7 string Kelly (again)? They've done all the other shapes lately. Well just Rhoads and Warrior, but still.



7 string Crimson Swirl Kelly with maple board. I'll buy it instantly.


----------



## NickS (Mar 13, 2019)

^Me too The Jackson Kelly is still probably my favorite body style ever......


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 13, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> I haven't read the whole thing to see if anyone's said it, but when is Jackson gonna give us a 7 string Kelly (again)? They've done all the other shapes lately. Well just Rhoads and Warrior, but still.



Probably if/when Jeff Loomis moves back to 7s full time. At least for the near future. He's the only artist I can see precipitating that outside another artist switching to the Kelly shape.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2019)

Then the waiting game begins. So many reason to love Jeff. And if he makes that happen that'll be another one to add to the list.


----------



## 73647k (Mar 13, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> The way I understand it TT frets are harder than nickel and softer than stainless.
> 
> Considering nickel frets need a level+crown once every... decade (i think), and stainless can last for basically the life of the guitar, The TT frets likely seldom need maintenance



Looks like they're cast in silicon bronze
http://www.truetemperament.com/faq/


----------



## kisielk (Mar 13, 2019)

The new (Nov 2018) TT frets are stainless. See description on the fingerboards page of the True Temperament website.
I think the FAQ simply hasn't been updated. In their TT posts on IG Strandberg has been advertising them as stainless as well.

As far as the sound of TT, IMO it's even *more* noticeable under distortion than without. Adding distortion to your signal adds more higher order harmonics of what is already present. If the original harmonics are out of tune you will get even more out of tune harmonics when the sound is distorted.


----------



## BananaDemocracy (Mar 13, 2019)

NickS said:


> ^Me too The Jackson Kelly is still probably my favorite body style ever......


I think it’s the third best to the SS and EBMM jP series ..... kelly is gorgeous


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 13, 2019)

More fan fret, multi-scale instruments with a very low perpendicular fret (9th or lower). It drives me nuts when I play a fan fret instrument with a 12th fret perpendicular and a really awkward feel in first position.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 13, 2019)

It appears 9th fret parallel is pretty popular. Have there been any production guitars with a parallel lower than that? (8th? 7th?)

Do any manufacturers say why they put the parallel where they did?


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 14, 2019)

True temperament fanned frets


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 14, 2019)

77zark77 said:


> True temperament fanned frets



It’s happening.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 14, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> It appears 9th fret parallel is pretty popular. Have there been any production guitars with a parallel lower than that? (8th? 7th?)
> 
> Do any manufacturers say why they put the parallel where they did?



Strandberg sometimes uses the first. 9th for comfort. 7th is sometimes used. 12th is doodoo


----------



## Anquished (Mar 14, 2019)

PRS SE 8 String. 

I'd drop cash on one in a heartbeat.


----------



## jemfloral (Mar 14, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> It appears 9th fret parallel is pretty popular. Have there been any production guitars with a parallel lower than that? (8th? 7th?)
> 
> Do any manufacturers say why they put the parallel where they did?



Strandberg used to list them on the broader pages for each instrument:
Boden 6: 25.5" - 25" (0th fret is perpendicular)
Boden 7: 25.75" - 25" (5th fret is perpendicular)
Boden 7: 26.25" - 25.5" (9th fret is perpendicular)
Boden 8: 28" - 26.5" (7th fret is perpendicular)


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 16, 2019)

ergonomic but not headless..or super ugly


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 16, 2019)

I'd like to see stainless steel frets on every guitar costing $1,000 and up.


----------



## agni (Mar 20, 2019)

definitely more pickup options and colors I literally cant find any that I really like looks wise


----------



## NickS (Mar 20, 2019)

agni said:


> definitely more pickup options and colors I literally cant find any that I really like looks wise



What are you looking for? Dimarzio and BKP are pretty accommodating with different bobbin colors and cover options, as well as Seymour Duncan. And a lot of the smaller pickup manufacturers seem to be able 
to handle custom options too.....


----------



## Cynicanal (Mar 20, 2019)

Pointy Baritone 6s. Preferably with a scale length from 27.5" to 28".


----------



## rikomaru (Mar 21, 2019)

More somewhat affordable full or semi- hollows, more single coil options, less black paint, less white binding. :\


----------



## Winspear (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm so over the Hipshot+strings dead close to body feel. I've been thinking it's been really hindering my picking hand for a long time, and it certainly seems that way. 
Received my Aristides 020 (Les Paulish thing) today. I'm happy to confirm my suspicions.
I want to see more TOMs, comfy wraparound style bridges, even neck angles etc. I'm getting much better response and articulation from some nice bridge height.


----------



## Lindmann (Mar 22, 2019)

77zark77 said:


> True temperament fanned frets


To a regular non-geeky guitarist this must look like kinked frets randomly spread across the fretboard.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Mar 22, 2019)

In general: more choice in shapes and pickup options. 

Would love a 8 string telly with a single coil as neck pickup, something like the ormsby telly adaption. Or a fanned frets kelly. Just something else than all the superstrat models out there.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 22, 2019)

More baritones! I love my 7 strings, but at the same time, I love playing baritones. I prefer 7s, but I definitely play better on baritone 6 strings. I like to have a mix of both. I'll play 7s normally but record with a baritone 6.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 22, 2019)

Winspear said:


> I'm so over the Hipshot+strings dead close to body feel. I've been thinking it's been really hindering my picking hand for a long time, and it certainly seems that way.
> Received my Aristides 020 (Les Paulish thing) today. I'm happy to confirm my suspicions.
> I want to see more TOMs, comfy wraparound style bridges, even neck angles etc. I'm getting much better response and articulation from some nice bridge height.



Does the troublesome guitar have a forearm contour? If not, you may benefit from a HEAVY forearm contour if you’re having trouble with the hipshot.

Most forearm contours aren’t aggressive/deep enough to actually feel ergonomic imo. And bevels? Barely an improvement over squared edges imo.


----------



## GXPO (Mar 22, 2019)

Winspear said:


> I'm so over the Hipshot+strings dead close to body feel. I've been thinking it's been really hindering my picking hand for a long time, and it certainly seems that way.
> Received my Aristides 020 (Les Paulish thing) today. I'm happy to confirm my suspicions.
> I want to see more TOMs, comfy wraparound style bridges, even neck angles etc. I'm getting much better response and articulation from some nice bridge height.



We have well and truly come full circle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 22, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Does the troublesome guitar have a forearm contour? If not, you may benefit from a HEAVY forearm contour if you’re having trouble with the hipshot.
> 
> Most forearm contours aren’t aggressive/deep enough to actually feel ergonomic imo. And bevels? Barely an improvement over squared edges imo.


as someone who's an avowed hater of guitars with no forearm contour, I'll actually play contrarian here for a bit and say that bevels/non contoured guitars (ie flat tops) are tolerable if you play in a classical position. It's in the the other "non-standard" position where the contour becomes way more important imo. That being said, I love a really heavy forearm contour as it's beneficial in either playing position


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 22, 2019)

GXPO said:


> We have well and truly come full circle.



I will always hate TOM bridges. I actually don’t understand why, other than for nostalgia, these bridges are still around. They must be significantly cheaper to produce and install so manufactures keep choosing to put them on production models.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 22, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I will always hate TOM bridges. I actually don’t understand why, other than for nostalgia, these bridges are still around. They must be significantly cheaper to produce and install so manufactures keep choosing to put them on production models.


Uh oh not this debate again.... Go team hate TOM bridges!


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 22, 2019)

Back on topic lol.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 22, 2019)

Winspear said:


> I'm so over the Hipshot+strings dead close to body feel. I've been thinking it's been really hindering my picking hand for a long time, and it certainly seems that way.
> Received my Aristides 020 (Les Paulish thing) today. I'm happy to confirm my suspicions.
> I want to see more TOMs, comfy wraparound style bridges, even neck angles etc. I'm getting much better response and articulation from some nice bridge height.



Everyone look at this wierdo. 

I mean you don’t have to have super low action with the hipshot or abm type bridges. 

Jilliard is doing some cool stuff with classic s and lp type shapes. 

I was really excited for that Harley Benton lp multiscale but then they borked the parallel.


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 23, 2019)

There's definitely a sweet spot with neck angle, break angle over the bridge/nut etc. IME. The TOM isn't my favorite for feel but it sounds great. I'd be down for better engineered baritones in the parts guitar arena. Would love to see Warmoth make a baritone 6 body with the bridge moved towards the butt and neck angle options.


----------



## Avedas (Mar 23, 2019)

NickS said:


> What are you looking for? Dimarzio and BKP are pretty accommodating with different bobbin colors and cover options, as well as Seymour Duncan. And a lot of the smaller pickup manufacturers seem to be able
> to handle custom options too.....


DiMarzio has great options. Too bad they won't ship out of the US though so you have to wait half a decade for dealer imports.


----------



## Gmork (Mar 24, 2019)

Woud be cool to see active eq controls like many basses have.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 25, 2019)

Maple boards


----------



## Given To Fly (Mar 26, 2019)

I have never played an 8 string guitar with a tremolo because the opportunity has not presented itself. Ibanez has made the Lo-Pro Edge 8 and put them on artist’s custom guitars. It can be done. The reasons an 8 string player would want a tremolo are exactly the same reasons a 6 string player would want a tremolo. 

I still feel 7 and 8 string guitars are viewed as kind of a joke by people who have to sell them, review them but do not play them. If a little more effort were put into understanding exactly why people play these guitars, they might be easier to sell and the guitarists buying them might feel like they are part of the greater guitar community rather than in a separate, quarantined section that never has the strings you need in stock.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 26, 2019)

Given To Fly said:


> I have never played an 8 string guitar with a tremolo because the opportunity has not presented itself. Ibanez has made the Lo-Pro Edge 8 and put them on artist’s custom guitars. It can be done. The reasons an 8 string player would want a tremolo are exactly the same reasons a 6 string player would want a tremolo.
> 
> I still feel 7 and 8 string guitars are viewed as kind of a joke by people who have to sell them, review them but do not play them. If a little more effort were put into understanding exactly why people play these guitars, they might be easier to sell and the guitarists buying them might feel like they are part of the greater guitar community rather than in a separate, quarantined section that never has the strings you need in stock.



But the internet has everything in stock


----------



## trem licking (Mar 26, 2019)

Given To Fly said:


> I have never played an 8 string guitar with a tremolo because the opportunity has not presented itself. Ibanez has made the Lo-Pro Edge 8 and put them on artist’s custom guitars. It can be done. The reasons an 8 string player would want a tremolo are exactly the same reasons a 6 string player would want a tremolo.
> 
> I still feel 7 and 8 string guitars are viewed as kind of a joke by people who have to sell them, review them but do not play them. If a little more effort were put into understanding exactly why people play these guitars, they might be easier to sell and the guitarists buying them might feel like they are part of the greater guitar community rather than in a separate, quarantined section that never has the strings you need in stock.



True this. a floyd on an 8 string is a heavenly unicorn. Let us breed these beautiful animals and have weeble wobble aplenty... I like variety


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 26, 2019)

im probably alone in this one, but id like to see more long scale 6 string RGs.... I love my XLs, and am looking at picking up an RGD2120Z just for shits and giggles, but would really like to see more extended scale 6 string RGs....


----------



## Aliascent (Mar 26, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> im probably alone in this one, but id like to see more long scale 6 string RGs.... I love my XLs, and am looking at picking up an RGD2120Z just for shits and giggles, but would really like to see more extended scale 6 string RGs....


 
Reverse headstock RGIB6 really needs to be a thing.


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 26, 2019)

Aliascent said:


> Reverse headstock RGIB6 really needs to be a thing.



it really does... give it a Tight End R bridge, boost it up to Prestige specs.... id go in on a 28" beast just to try it lol


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 26, 2019)

I’d love a better specced rgib. The iron label one isn’t too bad though. 

I need more baritones. Gonna get a headless 28.625 as my next next build.


----------



## ekarinsm (Mar 26, 2019)

I would like to see an 8-string floating trem guitar that can flutter like a 6-string and tune quickly like a fixed bridge. How long do I have to wait?


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 27, 2019)

ekarinsm said:


> I would like to see an 8-string floating trem guitar that can flutter like a 6-string and tune quickly like a fixed bridge. How long do I have to wait?



An 8 string floater that tunes easily? One is scheduled by Ibanez for 2219 AD. Two centuries to go, hang in there.


----------



## trem licking (Mar 27, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> An 8 string floater that tunes easily? One is scheduled by Ibanez for 2219 AD. Two centuries to go, hang in there.


I know this is a joke, but an 8 string floater is pretty damn easy to tune already


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 27, 2019)

trem licking said:


> I know this is a joke, but an 8 string floater is pretty damn easy to tune already



Do they stay in tune after the bar is abused? Which ones do you consider the best in this aspect?


----------



## trem licking (Mar 27, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> Do they stay in tune after the bar is abused? Which ones do you consider the best in this aspect?


I have a schecter hellraiser c8 floyd rose. It stays in tune better than my 3 ibanezes... One of which has a lo pro edge. This is a killer guitar and highly recommend it to anyone wanting an 8 string with a trem


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 28, 2019)

Winspear said:


> The baritone 7 range is severely neglected imo. Baritone 6s are ok, at least they were a thing way back in the day so we have a selection of Bass VIs and a few modern takes on them. Plus some other true baritone 6s around the 28" area.
> 7 strings though, it's hard to find anything as long as either of those. At least there is Ormsby.
> Agreed on ERGs with treble sides longer than 25.5. I know it makes the bend distance slightly more but I'm surprised there is so much opposition from lead players unhappy to use 009s on 27 vs 010s on 25.5 for example.
> I'd like to see more single coil focused ERGs and vintage designs - again why I love Bass VIs so much.
> Also more extreme shapes!


Agile has a few nice-looking options. Go check out Rondo’s site and sort by fanned-fret.


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 28, 2019)

More aftermarket choices for 9-string pickups with bar magnets to fit any fanned-fret 8-string guitar configuration.


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 28, 2019)

never_2many_strings said:


> I'd say more shapes outside of the standard superstrat style, and more pickup configuration options on production guitars. Warmoth 8 string bodies/necks would be awesome as well.


SSH would be interesting for sure.


----------



## never_2many_strings (Mar 28, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> SSH would be interesting for sure.


IKR!!! I actually have a custom 8 string being built for me with an HSS configuration, but I really wish a production model could come out with that spec


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 28, 2019)

never_2many_strings said:


> IKR!!! I actually have a custom 8 string being built for me with an HSS configuration, but I really wish a production model could come out with that spec


I may have typed that wrong. I meant like a super strat config with a humbucker in the bridge and single coils in neck and middle.

But now that I realize it, the reverse could be interesting. Hot Rails in the bridge? (Though an 8 string version doesn’t exist iirc.)


----------



## never_2many_strings (Mar 28, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> I may have typed that wrong. I meant like a super strat config with a humbucker in the bridge and single coils in neck and middle.


 No worries, I understood what you meant


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 28, 2019)

never_2many_strings said:


> No worries, I understood what you meant


See my edit


----------



## never_2many_strings (Mar 28, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> See my edit


 Just saw it- I used to have a tele with a Humbucker in neck, a tele neck pup in middle and a tele bridge pickup; it's a surprisingly versatile configuration for sure.


----------



## Vyn (Mar 28, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> Agile has a few nice-looking options. Go check out Rondo’s site and sort by fanned-fret.



Agile only really makes sense in the US, shipping costs outside are rather prohibitive. It's expensive enough to force a budget up enough to get something else from the major manufacturers.


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 29, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Agile only really makes sense in the US, shipping costs outside are rather prohibitive. It's expensive enough to force a budget up enough to get something else from the major manufacturers.


Oh my bad.

I was on mobile when I posted that and didn't notice your location.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Mar 29, 2019)

Some hollow bodies or 8 string acoustics would be rad. For me I want to try and use my 8 for more melodic stuff anchor it with a bass line on the lowest string but dont need it to be strictly designed for metal.

But my opinion is irrelevant I have grand ideas to use my 8 but my lack of playing skill limits me severely


----------



## 27InchScale (Mar 30, 2019)

I personally would buy a 14 string like what head/munky have used on untouchables, not sure if that would qualify as a ERG or not?


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 31, 2019)

Fan fret evertune trem bridges. I want the bridge of my guitar to be as complicated as the humanly possible. So I can excuse my poor playing as caused by lack of practice from constant fiddling with the bridge set up, and not laziness.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 31, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Fan fret evertune trem bridges. I want the bridge of my guitar to be as complicated as the humanly possible. So I can excuse my poor playing as caused by lack of practice from constant fiddling with the bridge set up, and not laziness.


This is hilarious. But, also something I would want to see happen lol


----------



## icipher (Apr 1, 2019)

More baritone models from Ibanez and ESP LTD. 
Stainless steel frets as a standard feature on any guitar over $1000.
Less trems, more fixed bridges.
More solid color options.


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 2, 2019)

Dineley said:


> Some hollow bodies or 8 string acoustics would be rad. For me I want to try and use my 8 for more melodic stuff anchor it with a bass line on the lowest string but dont need it to be strictly designed for metal.
> 
> But my opinion is irrelevant I have grand ideas to use my 8 but my lack of playing skill limits me severely



Kurt Cobain's lack of playing skill didn't keep him from conquering the world. Write some shit.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 2, 2019)

Lefty multi-scales that aren't back red or burl topped.


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 2, 2019)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Lefty multi-scales that aren't back red or burl topped.



I'm SO tired of burled everything...


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 2, 2019)

i have a feeling burl is here to stay and will eventually be accepted in the same vein as flame and quilt maple.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 2, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> i have a feeling burl is here to stay and will eventually be accepted in the same vein as flame and quilt maple.



It's not like burl is new. I've worked on guitars from the 60's and 70's with it.

Ibanez has offered it on cheaper basses for over two decades, on guitars for almost as long.

Burl is great and a staple of boutique instruments.

It's the cheap, overdyed veneers that are kind of lame. In the same way that similarly prepared veneers of any wood figuring are.

There's a difference between this:
















And this:
















Granted, you're just not going to see that stuff under a considerable amount of cash.


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 2, 2019)

I swear I’ve learned so much on this forum it’s insane


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 2, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not like burl is new. I've worked on guitars from the 60's and 70's with it.
> 
> Ibanez has offered it on cheaper basses for over two decades, on guitars for almost as long.
> 
> ...



The bottom specimens are great. Not over done. Some of the stuff coming out of some shops is A) too thin and sick to contribute anything structurally or tonally to the instrument other than whatever the tone of epoxy is, and 2) so overly done that its just not pretty anymore. I prefer spalt anyways.


----------



## jco5055 (May 9, 2019)

I would love if Aristides went Strandberg (or basically you combine Aristides and similar companies attention to detail/quality (as well as the non-wood properties) with the "max ergonomics" of Strandberg and similar companies.

Hell I'd like it if another company came around that was "Strandberg but better", or Strandberg got the QC back to the top without being extremely expensive. I've seen way too many issues pop up in various forums to spend more than like $1000 currently on a used one.

EDIT: I know you could argue like Padalka would fit the latter but I'm talking about a company that their mission statement is about the max ergonomics etc which I don't think Padalka is.


----------



## Thaeon (May 10, 2019)

There's Oni who's specifically focused on ergonomics. Granted not a headless design. He's also using alternatives to the normal wood choices as well as alternative materials like carbon fiber.


----------



## armand (May 10, 2019)

All I want right now is an 8-string Strandberg with a trem. So basically, a production version of those used by Beyond Creation.

Then after that, a similar 9 string version. But baby steps. Lol.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 10, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> Kurt Cobain's lack of playing skill didn't keep him from conquering the world. Write some shit.



Stop attacking me. Am I in the “difficult truths no bedroom player wants to hear” thread? No? Ok then.


----------



## cardinal (May 10, 2019)

armand said:


> All I want right now is an 8-string Strandberg with a trem. So basically, a production version of those used by Beyond Creation.
> 
> Then after that, a similar 9 string version. But baby steps. Lol.



Yeah, pretty disappointing that Strandberg isn't doing their 8-string trems on the production stuff. I guess there is just a very tiny market for it.


----------



## Thaeon (May 10, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Stop attacking me. Am I in the “difficult truths no bedroom player wants to hear” thread? No? Ok then.



Yeah, still write some shit.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 13, 2019)

Thaeon I see you are having an Oni Essi 8 in the near future, could you tell me how long have you been waiting for it?, and did you pay a deposit or full?, would love to know your specs Oni's are the best axes IMHO


----------



## Thaeon (May 13, 2019)

Erick Kroenen said:


> Thaeon I see you are having an Oni Essi 8 in the near future, could you tell me how long have you been waiting for it?, and did you pay a deposit or full?, would love to know your specs Oni's are the best axes IMHO



Basic specs. I paid up front. In the beginning of March. Blackwood Body. Ovankol Fretboard. I let Dan choose the neck wood based on what is best and available. It's going to have an interesting paint job.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 13, 2019)

sounds great thanks, I'll be checking for updates. 

on a side note I remember Dan saying he rather use local woods coz shipping costs to Australia are high.


----------



## Strobe (May 13, 2019)

Less: Black with a brown fingerboard
More: Literally any other color combination


----------



## Thaeon (May 13, 2019)

Erick Kroenen said:


> sounds great thanks, I'll be checking for updates.
> 
> on a side note I remember Dan saying he rather use local woods coz shipping costs to Australia are high.



That's exactly right. Shipping is crazy. Especially considering he's a small luthier. Getting some of the usual suspects can increase the price for a blank 2 fold. So a body that should cost $80 in the US would be $160 there. That's not even factoring how weak their dollar is to the US right now. If he thinks it sounds good and is stable enough, it'll be great.


----------



## ixlramp (May 13, 2019)

ekarinsm said:


> I would like to see an 8-string floating trem guitar that can flutter like a 6-string and tune quickly like a fixed bridge


Not sure if it is copyrighted by Steinberger, but a headless trem bridge with a bridge-locking function and spring adjusting knob does this. These existed over 30 years ago. I owned a Hohner G3T Steinberger copy and tuning, or changing the open tuning of the guitar, was very fast.


----------



## Bearitone (May 14, 2019)

I would like to see an Ibanez M60M (6 string version of the M80M). Exact same specs (including scale length) except with 6 strings


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 14, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I would like to see an Ibanez M60M (6 string version of the M80M). Exact same specs (including scale length) except with 6 strings


buy an ibby src6 and slap in an m7 pickup


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 14, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I would like to see an Ibanez M60M (6 string version of the M80M). Exact same specs (including scale length) except with 6 strings



That would be pretty rad.


----------



## Bearitone (May 14, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> buy an ibby src6 and slap in an m6 pickup



I hate soapbar pickup routes though! 

But, I’ve seriously considered it before. I feel like Ibanez is the only company that would make a guitar that long without having a baseball bat neck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 14, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I hate soapbar pickup routes though!
> 
> But, I’ve seriously considered it before. I feel like Ibanez is the only company that would make a guitar that long without having a baseball bat neck.


I mean the other option is grab something like the hellraiser vi and slap an m6 in it. Obviously not the same aesthetic or woods, but gets you the same basic scale length/kind of sound. I could swear that agile used to make 6 string 30" interceptors with ash bodies as well...


----------



## Bearitone (May 14, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I mean the other option is grab something like the hellraiser vi and slap an m6 in it. Obviously not the same aesthetic or woods, but gets you the same basic scale length/kind of sound. I could swear that agile used to make 6 string 30" interceptors with ash bodies as well...



They did but, at the time i thought 30” would be too long for my taste.

And the schecter C VI is cool but, I can’t stand TOM bridges.

I would definitely go with the SRC6 over the schecter. And i could learn to live with the soap bar pickups. I would probably just drop in some 7 string BlackHawks because i know BKP offers some cooler looking soapbar covers.

Or actually, you’re the pickup guru. Do you know of any other options for 7 string pickups, with rails instead of poles, that can be ordered with soapbar covers?

Would Seymour Duncan be willing to do a Jupiter pup with soapbar covers?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 14, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> They did but, at the time i thought 30” would be too long for my taste.
> 
> And the schecter C VI is cool but, I can’t stand TOM bridges.
> 
> ...


There's very few rail pickups for ERG guitars that I've seen besides some OEM korean stuff and custom work.
Prettt sure MJS pickups can and does make 7 string rail pickups, but I've never tried em.
Elysian is working on rail versions of his pickups. He can do custom soapbar covers no problem (he made some killer white pearloid ones for s strandberg a little while ago).
seymour duncan offers soapbar versions of their pickups, I bet they could do some for the jupiter if you asked the custom shop. 
worst case, buy the pickups you want and find someone to make you some cool radiator covers if duncan won't.


----------



## Bearitone (May 14, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> There's very few rail pickups for ERG guitars that I've seen besides some OEM korean stuff and custom work.
> Prettt sure MJS pickups can and does make 7 string rail pickups, but I've never tried em.
> Elysian is working on rail versions of his pickups. He can do custom soapbar covers no problem (he made some killer white pearloid ones for s strandberg a little while ago).
> seymour duncan offers soapbar versions of their pickups, I bet they could do some for the jupiter if you asked the custom shop.
> worst case, buy the pickups you want and find someone to make you some cool radiator covers if duncan won't.



I only say rail pickups because i know the spacing will be off if I were to do a pickup with poles. In you’re experience would it matter much?

Because with a 7 pole pickup each string would have a pole on either side but not directly under said string.

Edit: and thank you for the suggestions


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 14, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I only say rail pickups because i know the spacing will be off if I were to do a pickup with poles. In you’re experience would it matter much?
> 
> Because with a 7 pole pickup each string would have a pole on either side but not directly under said string.
> 
> Edit: and thank you for the suggestions


ehh unless you're super ocd I don't find that poles have to line up EXACTLY underneath strings. They have bigger magnetic fields than that and I don't think it affects sound much, if at all. If it does bother you then just get a custom pickup that lines up perfectly with your string spacing.


----------



## Bearitone (May 14, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ehh unless you're super ocd I don't find that poles have to line up EXACTLY underneath strings. They have bigger magnetic fields than that and I don't think it affects sound much, if at all. If it does bother you then just get a custom pickup that lines up perfectly with your string spacing.



That’s good enough for me. 

Looking at my bari6 i just noticed the pole spacing doesn’t even line up and i still love the way it sounds. Go figure


----------



## Zoobiedood (May 15, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Would Seymour Duncan be willing to do a Jupiter pup with soapbar covers?



It would be a Custom Shop thing, but they could build it.


----------



## Lionsden (May 16, 2019)

I'd love to see Jackson get into the arena more and especially to see them make 7s available for CS order without having to do a Masterbuild which starts at $5000 and take something like 3-5 years to complete


----------



## shadscbr (May 16, 2019)

Another vote for something made of some kind of carbon derivative or similar for extreme temperature and weather durability. I would love a carbon fiber headless, multi scale 8 w trem, please


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 16, 2019)

I probably posted here already. I might have posted the same thing bc I haven't checked.

I just want to see the same variety of color options we see in "traditional" instruments.

I work at a tech company and the thing that drives me most crazy is that they'll half ass support something if the paper pushers don't immediately adopt it even if it's a better way.

But every effort to bolster the new initiative is stifled by this need to play it safe that would probably be better received by the target audience had it been released with the same support as the flagship product. 

Stand by all of your products, not just the ones that traditionally make more money. Watch the trends of the ones that don't and learn to recognize when you may actually benefit from taking a risk and spraying your ERGs in the same colors as your "traditional instruments".

I've passed on buying so many 7s bc the 6 was cooler and they only offer they 7 in royal blue, black, or white. Maybe your spreadsheet tells you that's the best course of action bc that's all you've ever had the gumption to try... NOT bc that actually represents the wants of your customer base.


----------



## BananaDemocracy (May 16, 2019)

Now that I play the ultimate ERG, I feel maybe a specific Amp for 8 strings (and I guess 9 by extension if you tune lower even!)? They probably have an ERG aimed amp, but I didn’t know of it so I think I’d like a Mesa Subzero Rectifier or something like that!


----------



## Thaeon (May 17, 2019)

Rectos can sound good if set right for 8 string. But I think that pickups, and scale length have more to do with the punchiness. Depending on what style of playing, you'll want a boost. I've used 8s with a Recto and liked the results sans boost. But I play mostly post metal. Nothing tech or djenty. I mostly like slower tempos too. So, grindy bass tone, and beefy guitars. I mix amps live too. So... One set for cut. The other set for size.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 17, 2019)

BananaDemocracy said:


> Now that I play the ultimate ERG, I feel maybe a specific Amp for 8 strings (and I guess 9 by extension if you tune lower even!)? They probably have an ERG aimed amp, but I didn’t know of it so I think I’d like a Mesa Subzero Rectifier or something like that!


you don't need any ERG specific amp, that's just marketing bullshit. If I can make a fender hot rod deluxe work with 8 strings (which I've done in the past) then any higher wattage amp that's properly eq'd will do the job too.


----------



## Thaeon (May 17, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> you don't need any ERG specific amp, that's just marketing bullshit. If I can make a fender hot rod deluxe work with 8 strings (which I've done in the past) then any higher wattage amp that's properly eq'd will do the job too.



I think you made a very specific point with the "Higher Wattage" and "Properly eq'd" comment. ANY decently powered amp will work. Meshuggah use 50 watt heads live. 

@BananaDemocracy You aren't holding down the low end, so you don't need 300+ watts. Though my rig at 250 watts is fun.  It's entirely unnecessary. I also push it through less speakers to help control perceived volume. I still like my ears, and I have to be able to hear myself sing. Get something in your budget that sounds good to you and then learn how to EQ that amp to get your ERG to sound like you want it to. I don't spend a whole lot of time listening to other bands who use 8 strings. They don't use them the way I do. Getting those sounds isn't what I'm after. I'm after getting MY sounds.


----------



## Bearitone (May 17, 2019)

BananaDemocracy said:


> Now that I play the ultimate ERG, I feel maybe a specific Amp for 8 strings (and I guess 9 by extension if you tune lower even!)? They probably have an ERG aimed amp, but I didn’t know of it so I think I’d like a Mesa Subzero Rectifier or something like that!



Just boost the living shit out of basically any high gain amp. Boom, ERG friendly. 

Also, i don’t know what you use now but, you owe it to yourself and your wallet to try a 6505 before trying anything else imo


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 17, 2019)

BananaDemocracy said:


> Now that I play the ultimate ERG, I feel maybe a specific Amp for 8 strings (and I guess 9 by extension if you tune lower even!)? They probably have an ERG aimed amp, but I didn’t know of it so I think I’d like a Mesa Subzero Rectifier or something like that!


I think a few companies tried this during the nu-metal/seven string era of popularity (at least I know Hughes & Kettner did), but the problem you run into is that "properly" adjusting for the low end doesn't really work in a band/mix situation where you have kick/bass/toms that actually NEED that sonic space to breathe and sound right, and once the guitar starts filling up the sub-100Hz area the guitar starts to get muddy, and everything else that operates in that range gets masked/starts masking the guitar. ISP and Schecter have both produced "guitar" cabinets with powered subwoofers built-in, but IME unless you're in a doom band where clarity is secondary to making people move back from the stage, or you're playing in a standard/drop-D tuning where you can add a little flub without getting too much in the way of the other low-frequency stuff, adding a subwoofer to a guitar rig is just asking to be either buried in a mix or bury something else. That's part of the reason the "standard ERG tone" includes a boost that is basically functioning as a light compressor and a high-pass filter.


----------



## hallelujahskye (May 18, 2019)

Colors that aren't black

Designs that aren't exclusively Metal


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 18, 2019)

BananaDemocracy said:


> Now that I play the ultimate ERG, I feel maybe a specific Amp for 8 strings (and I guess 9 by extension if you tune lower even!)? They probably have an ERG aimed amp, but I didn’t know of it so I think I’d like a Mesa Subzero Rectifier or something like that!



So basically an amp with no bass. I’d buy that.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 19, 2019)

Give me pointy baritone 6’s, please. A baritone Rhoads, Kelly, Xiphos, warrior, etc... Especially Indo and Korean tier manufacturing. Really any alternative shaped baritones would fly pretty good in that price range.


----------



## Kaura (May 19, 2019)

Less ERGs xD


----------



## DanMapleSH (May 26, 2019)

SG or Viper Shaped Baritone 6, 7, 8, with a scale length of at least 28", preferably 29" and at least a volume and tone control (preferably individual volume and tone) , Ash body, maple neck, ebony fingerboard, neck through,

More 6, 7, 8strings with individual volume and tone controls

More 7 strings with a 28" scale length
more 8 strings with a 30" scale length


----------



## Gmork (May 26, 2019)

Id love a classic style 8 string flying V! And would love to see bc rich bring back the ironbird, beast & warlock in 8 strings. But all with hard tail bridges


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 26, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Id love a classic style 8 string flying V! And would love to see bc rich bring back the ironbird, beast & warlock in 8 strings. But all with hard tail bridges



There was a maker who did one for Jens Kidman:

https://www.facebook.com/vapulaguitars/

But I'd love to see a Gibson-style body with a long scale 8 string neck.... OR, a 24.75 scale tuned B to A!


----------



## lurè (May 27, 2019)

I'd like to see the bigger brands (ibanez, schecter, ESP....) trying an headless design.
I know it's a niche market but something like an RGD headless multiscale would be cool af.


----------



## Bearitone (May 28, 2019)

DanMapleSH said:


> SG or Viper Shaped Baritone 6, 7, 8, with a scale length of at least 28", preferably 29" and at least a volume and tone control (preferably individual volume and tone) , Ash body, maple neck, ebony fingerboard, neck through,
> 
> More 6, 7, 8strings with individual volume and tone controls
> 
> ...



Speaking my language over here


----------



## Djedi (Jun 16, 2019)

More coil tap, series/parallel, in-out phase options for pickup configurations.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 16, 2019)

8 string multiscale tremolos with scales reaching 28"+ on the lowest side. 

Aside from custom builds , im talking to someone about fitting and modding a quality multiscale tremolo on a boden classic 8 since the pickups are straight already.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 16, 2019)

I wish there were more acoustic and jazz guitars with 7/8 strings. I got lucky when I grabbed my Ibanez 8-string classical way back when, but when I think of the tunings I'd love to use on an 8-string jazz guitar, I just disappoint myself when I can't find any at a reasonable price.


----------



## laxu (Jun 18, 2019)

Dayn said:


> I wish there were more acoustic and jazz guitars with 7/8 strings. I got lucky when I grabbed my Ibanez 8-string classical way back when, but when I think of the tunings I'd love to use on an 8-string jazz guitar, I just disappoint myself when I can't find any at a reasonable price.



I agree. I got to play a custom built 6-string multiscale acoustic earlier this year and it was really nice. Didn't have the money to commission a 7-string multiscale.


----------

